# LOST-Pelican Box with Camera and Phone -Picnic Rock Take out



## susanmac (Mar 22, 2007)

I left our pelican box with a digital camera and cell phone on the back of my car yesterday at the Picnic Rock Take out on the Poudre River, and then drove away. If anyone has seen it at Picnic Rock or along the road please call, 970-389-4671. Thanks. Happy Boating.


----------

